# Catching Up



## Gorgar (Aug 26, 2021)

Hey, I just wanted to have a recap of everything that's been going on with Ethan Ralph?
Is there anything that explains Ethan Ralph in great detail?


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Aug 26, 2021)

Here. HTH.


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 26, 2021)

Are ya winning Ralphie? No.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Aug 26, 2021)

As of when?

In the past 2 weeks, he's:
-lost to Matt Vickers in court
-lost to Faith Vickers in court
-had his entire paypig site subscriber data leaked and his pigs doxed
-threatened a lawsuit against this site for hosting the leak
-been caught cheating on his pregnant fiancee with Jen "loveisa4letterword" Crosby, a 50-year-old serial paypig
-had it become known that his revenge porn case has been reactivated by the State of Virginia and that he's once again bound by a recognizance bond

Winning.


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 26, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> As of when?
> 
> In the past 2 weeks, he's:
> -lost to Matt Vickers in court
> ...


You forgot about Adezero's feltening.


----------



## Gorgar (Aug 26, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> As of when?
> 
> In the past 2 weeks, he's:
> -lost to Matt Vickers in court
> ...


WOO  WEE.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Aug 26, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> You forgot about Adezero's feltening.


That was about a month ago, which would mean adding a few more things:
-lost to Adrienne Blair in court
-lost in traffic court
-proven to be scamming Odysee by not abiding by the terms of his broadcast exclusivity deal
-impregnated Mantsu


----------



## Iamthatis (Aug 26, 2021)

Wait Pantsu got pregnant?  It’s really a woman?


----------



## SandyCat (Aug 26, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> -been caught cheating on his pregnant fiancee with Jen "loveisa4letterword" Crosby, a 50-year-old serial paypig



At least it was someone more within his age group this time, progress is progress I guess. What surprises me is the fact there's people out there willing to bang the gunt. How desperate does one have to be?


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 26, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> That was about a month ago, which would mean adding a few more things:
> -lost to Adrienne Blair in court
> -lost in traffic court
> -proven to be scamming Odysee by not abiding by the terms of his broadcast exclusivity deal
> -impregnated Mantsu


-Threaten to stab PPP in throat on Andy Warski Stream
-Got Video footage of Chris Chan getting arrest and gain no viewers or fans from it
-Try to flag Blaire White video because she didn't credit him of the footage and failing 
-Getting BTFO by CommieDickCommie over the Bella Stuff
-Ralph sperging the fuck out over Aydin Paladin saying "Kiwifarms needs to exist"


----------



## Distant Ranger (Aug 26, 2021)

The effects of the Corn Sacrifice of last year are coming in to fruition.
 Corn for the Corn God


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Aug 26, 2021)

Ralphamale has successfully been putting Karen Farms on the backfoot leading Josh Broke Dick Moon to sperg out and attack random people all while Ralph lives a top tier life of service and comfort. Ralph’s view count is in the tens of millions with new people signing up and giving him thousands of millions of dollars! He’s winning! Gator also got the blonde Latina of his dreams and has been revealed to be a multimillionaire all this time.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Aug 26, 2021)

Poor white trash manlet sires bastards and has multiple court dates for various civil and criminal offenses.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Aug 26, 2021)

pics of 50 year old paypig jen crosby please


----------



## Ragnarlodbrok (Aug 26, 2021)

I honestly miss the time where he wasn't so fucking aggresivly stupid and all we got was a passive agressive tweet and some huffing and puffing. It was a lot more fun speculating when he wasn't so predictable, sperging out every single show about users on the boards.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Aug 31, 2021)

Alcoholic redneck spergs out and fucks a horse.


----------



## Keranu (Sep 1, 2021)

SandyCat said:


> At least it was someone more within his age group this time, progress is progress I guess.


Holy shit you're right.

Ralph 34, Faith 18 = 16 year difference

Ralph 35, Jen 50 = 15 year difference

You're a sick fuck, Ethan Ralph.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Sep 1, 2021)

Tried to act tough by slapping some methhead IP2 streamer just to get stared down by another one and waddle off.

TTS was playing Da Gunt by earjuice and it hurts Ralph's feelings. He tried to spin it as him merking them later on, but even while doing so he had to fucking cut out parts of the audio that mentioned Faith Vickers. Just felted.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Sep 1, 2021)

Ralph felted
May foal-ted
Restraining orders belted


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 1, 2021)

This is a shit thread, and op should feel bad for making it.


----------



## RichardRApe (Sep 1, 2021)

UnKillShredDur said:


> This is a shit thread, and op should feel bad for making it.


Yep, this thread was thumbed out of a child bride's asshole and promptly sniffed and licked.


----------



## Spergorino (Sep 1, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> pics of 50 year old paypig jen crosby please





			https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/1630100404358-png.2486124/
		


She honestly isn't bad looking for a dead eyed Karen gen x-er that can't cope with the fact that nobody was willing to marry and build a life with her.                    

Do you think Ralph can get it up with a woman who's neither a high schooler nor has the body of a young boy?


----------



## Gangster Talk (Sep 2, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Tried to act tough by slapping some methhead IP2 streamer just to get stared down by another one and waddle off.
> 
> TTS was playing Da Gunt by earjuice and it hurts Ralph's feelings. He tried to spin it as him merking them later on, but even while doing so he had to fucking cut out parts of the audio that mentioned Faith Vickers. Just felted.


Holy shit lol I missed this, please share

Talk shit about this thread but I can sympathize, Ethan does 500 retarded things a day and somehow keeps topping himself, it's hard to keep up


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen (Sep 2, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> As of when?
> 
> In the past 2 weeks, he's:
> -lost to Matt Vickers in court
> ...


Am I missing something and Ralph actually Gunted Jen Crosby? I know there's the belief she bought that chicken sandwich, not sure if there was anything more concrete.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 2, 2021)

Catching up with who? Ralph? Someone who will have a heart attack after 3 minutes of waddling?
OP, fat, sex, I will not have with him.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Sep 2, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen said:


> Am I missing something and Ralph actually Gunted Jen Crosby? I know there's the belief she bought that chicken sandwich, not sure if there was anything more concrete.


Pretty sure its just a meme. I believe Jen is married to another paypig. 
I find it unlikely the gunt gets anything more than money from them.


Gangster Talk said:


> Holy shit lol I missed this, please share
> 
> Talk shit about this thread but I can sympathize, Ethan does 500 retarded things a day and somehow keeps topping himself, it's hard to keep up


This vid is an alright summary. https://youtu.be/6v-MUoOw_LI

Also: The next day, Ralph spends most of his show playing the stream and trying to brag about it? Frame it so he doesn't look like a sperg? Chat was getting swept up too. 
Makes you wonder....


----------



## DogZero (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Honored guest (Sep 3, 2021)

This made me realize with the amount of craziness that occurs with the Gunt I'm having trouble keeping up with everything and it would be a bit overwhelming for someone new. Has anyone thought of starting a monthly/weekly recap thread for the Gunt? Have the posts consist of bullet points of the recent happenings with links to the relevent thread/page.


----------



## unclejeb1861 (Sep 3, 2021)

Shitposting aside, I really wish more subforums would have a thread that has a daily/weekly recap of sorts for related events like the Weeb Wars subforum does.  Not everyone has time to parse through hundreds of posts, especially if the content is primarily video based and/or taken down.


----------



## veri (Sep 7, 2021)

Honored guest said:


> This made me realize with the amount of craziness that occurs with the Gunt I'm having trouble keeping up with everything and it would be a bit overwhelming for someone new. Has anyone thought of starting a monthly/weekly recap thread for the Gunt? Have the posts consist of bullet points of the recent happenings with links to the relevent thread/page.



does mati count?


----------

